# NREMT-P Psychomotor Questions



## redlevel (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey friends,

I'll be taking the practical portion of the NREMT-P exam mid-November. I've been out of school for quite some time, and haven't touched a real or simulated patient in months. In any case, I've found some videos and other resources, but I had a couple of questions for the folks who have taken and passed the practical. I'll be driving almost 10 hours to get to a testing center for this, so I really want to be prepared. 


What's the scoop on the pediatric IO/infusion station? Specifically, are you asked to give a fluid bolus or a medication? What was your scenario for this station; what did you administer?

For the adult IV bolus: are you working with pre-filled stuff (Narcan, D50, Atropine) or are you expected to mix Dopamine or draw something (Adenosine, Versed, Haldol, whatever) from a vial? I'm interested to know what you encountered. A friend of mine had Procainamide, so he says.

I noticed the test manual mentions a PTL as an alternative airway. I've never seen (before Google) or used such a device. I assume it'll be a King or Combitube. Did anyone get a PTL?

Thanks!


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 5, 2013)

redlevel said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I'll be taking the practical portion of the NREMT-P exam mid-November. I've been out of school for quite some time, and haven't touched a real or simulated patient in months. In any case, I've found some videos and other resources, but I had a couple of questions for the folks who have taken and passed the practical. I'll be driving almost 10 hours to get to a testing center for this, so I really want to be prepared.
> 
> ...



1.The io station is timed ... 6 or 8 minutes I believe. To start a manual io and flush. We then had to calculate the correct boule for the pt.

2 this station is lumped in with the iv scenario/skill. One to get a line they will tell you what med/ dose they want. Everything on the table was a prefil excep narcan.

3. You have the option of using a superglottic airway. At my pracial it was a ptl or combi. Whatever you feel most comfortable with.

It is been a few years since I have done this. Some things may have changed since I tested. Know the skill sheets in and out. Know the critical fails. Be confident , don't panic and you will do fine. There aren't any curveballs.


----------



## redlevel (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice, thanks for the input! I'm not the nervous type, but after a 10 hour drive, I'll be ready for sleep or heaping amounts of black caffeinated goodness pre-test.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 5, 2013)

redlevel said:


> Nice, thanks for the input! I'm not the nervous type, but after a 10 hour drive, I'll be ready for sleep or heaping amounts of black caffeinated goodness pre-test.



My nr test was in NH. So it was a 5 or 6 hour drive from where I live. I got a hotel near the site to ensure I got proper sleep and would not be worn out from driving.


----------



## redlevel (Oct 5, 2013)

Looking to do the same. And just to clarify on the pediatric IO station, by scenario, I was wondering what the setup was. For example, an infant or child in shock needing a fluid bolus; are you given a weight and expected to calculate the fluid bolus, or are you just establishing the IO and flushing?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 5, 2013)

redlevel said:


> Looking to do the same. And just to clarify on the pediatric IO station, by scenario, I was wondering what the setup was. For example, an infant or child in shock needing a fluid bolus; are you given a weight and expected to calculate the fluid bolus, or are you just establishing the IO and flushing?



It is a skill station not a scenario. Part 1. Start an io. Once done... Part 2  . Your pt is x amount of lbs or kgs. How much fluid.


----------

